# Yahoo- Be aware: Facebook plaguing activism (Spartanburg Herald-Journal)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Published: Sunday, September 13, 2009 at 3:15 a.m. Last Modified: Saturday, September 12, 2009 at 5:14 p.m. In an astonishing news conference Friday, the Centers for Disease Control and the Department of Health and Human Services announced people are now fully aware.View the full article


----------

